# Gulf Coast GR Rescue



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I only "know of" this group, have no experience with them or know any one that has. 

Here is the info on the group from the National Listing page-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



Gulf Coast Golden Retrieve Rescue, Inc.

P.O. Box 380894
Murdock, FL 33938-0894 
Phone: 941 380-8633 
Web Address: Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Rescue Florida 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Territory Served: Florida’s Gulf Coast, concentrating efforts in Collier, Lee, Charlotte, Sarasota, DeSoto and Manatee Counties.

Organizational information: 
Formed and incorporated in 2010. 501(C)(3). 
The program carries liability insurance. 
Officers are appointed and Board of Directors is elected.

Policies: 
The program has written policies. 
This program accepts purebred Golden Retrievers only. 
Program considers adopting out of area only after exhausting defined service area for Goldens with special needs. 
Program requires return of dog if adopter cannot keep.
Program takes ownership of the dog upon Intake. 
Program require Home Visit before Adoption approval. 
Program follows up with adopter after placement. 
Dogs are observed and evaluated before adoption. 
All dogs are spayed/neutered before placement (unless medically contraindicated) 
All dogs receive all vaccines and regionally-appropriate tests before adoption.

Additional considerations: 
Prospective Adopters must complete an Adoption Application and provide proof of quality care for current and past pets. 
Veterinary reference checks will be conducted. 
As a minimum, confirmation from the current/past veterinarians of regular wellness visits and follow-up visits for the pet(s), that pets were kept up to date on vaccinations and regularly administered heartworm prevention and flea/tick prevention. 
Only non-aggressive Goldens will be accepted.


----------



## Regret (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for the quick response I've been trying to find the best rescue near me. Would you consider all of the rescues listed on GRCA site trustworthy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The groups listed on the National Rescue Committee are part of the GRCA.org.
In order to be listed on the National listing, they have to meet certain requirements which I don't know exactly what they are with the exception of the Written policies, being insured, and have elected Board members. 

Have a 501 (c) 3 Non profit status, their yearly financial records have to be available to the public. 

If you have any questions, contact the Rescue Group. Look at their website, the Adoption process, requirements and application for most groups is on their website. 

I used to volunteer with a Group in my State that is no longer operating. I adopted my Bridge girl through them, the adoption process was very thorough, I submitted my application, had a telephone interview with the President of the Rescue who was also the Adoption Coordinator. My personal and Vet references were checked, I had a volunteer do a home visit at my house. There was a list of questions they had and also walked through my entire house and backyard checking the living conditions, if my yard was fenced, the security of my fence and gate. I had an adoption contract that stated if for any reason I could no longer care for my girl for any reason during her life, I was to return her to the Rescue. 

After I adopted my girl, I volunteered doing telephone interviews of potential applicants, did home visits, shelter pulls, dog evaluations for surrenders, assisted with the intake process, helped with transports, and did temporary fostering. 

Each Group listed on the National Rescue committee listing operates within the GRCA.org's guidelines, they may differ to some degree but not that much.

All dogs that are taken into a Rescue program are screened, especially those where a person has surrendered the dog. The dog's temperament is evaluated, they receive a full medical exam, any health issues they have are treated before they are medically cleared then made available for adoption. 

If you have a specific question, I may be able to help you.


----------

